# Profoto vs Elinchrom vs PCB Einstein 640



## Elbailey6

Hi, 

I am looking to purchase my first set of strobes to do portraits.  I have been going back and forth between PCB Einstein, Elinchrom and Profoto.  I am leaning towards the Einstein strobes since they seem to be cheaper for what you get and would allow me to explore different modifiers for much less.  Is Profoto really worth the extra money? It seems like the Einstein 640s wouldn't limit me in any way... I could dial them down in the studio... But in the future have the option of taking them on location too.  Any tips would be appreciated. 

Thanks!
Erin


----------



## KmH

Yes! Profoto is worth the money.

If you want to consider Paul C. Buff gear look at the White Lightning line. Paul C. Buff - White Lightning?

But, I would recommend the Elinchrom lights as a second choice before the Paul C Buff gear as a 3rd option.

You may also want to consider a head and power pack system like the Speedotron Brown line.


----------



## Village Idiot

KmH said:


> Yes! Profoto is worth the money.
> 
> If you want to consider Paul C. Buff gear look at the White Lightning line. Paul C. Buff - White Lightning?
> 
> But, I would recommend the Elinchrom lights as a second choice before the Paul C Buff gear as a 3rd option.
> 
> *You may also want to consider a head and power pack system like the Speedotron Brown line*.



That's that the majority of Profoto's gear is.


----------



## TMC

I recently got a few Elinchrom BX500Ri strobes and find them to be great.  I too was considering the Einstein but ended up getting a To Go kit from Elinchrom.  one thing I have found is that the 500's have too much power for my small space. Dialed all the way down they are 30ws whereas the Einstiens can go to something like 9 ws. which it would be nice to have that extra flexibility.  I may get a BX250Ri tho to resolve this.   Just thought I would put my 2 cents in.


----------



## KmH

You can always reduce the power if you have to much.

If full power isn't enough, you're stuck.


----------



## Mike_E

Rosco E Color Neutral Density Gel Pack 6 Sheets 10"x12" - Rosco Gel Packs

Here you go.


----------

